# Tank Stand - Is This Strong Enough?



## merrycat (Mar 29, 2014)

I was wondering if an Ikea Kallax like this one would be strong enough to hold up either a 6 or 10 gallon tank once it's filled with water, plants and decorations?

Has anyone tried this? How did it hold up? 

If you're using something else, I'd I'd love to see pictures of your setup, as well as hear where you got your stand from.

This is going to by in my study, which is rather small, so I need a relatively small stand. Additional storage underneath for food and supplies would be awesome, especially if it can be all hidden away.


----------



## bluenail (Jul 23, 2014)

It says max load of 29 lbs, that means it would probably work for a 2.5 gallon, unless I am misreading the specifications.

Editing to correct, it seems that it MIGHT be 44 lbs instead, but that is still not enough for a 5 gallon. A five gallon tank filled with water would way about 60 lbs.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

It says it's 44 lbs if you mount it to the wall, or 29 lbs as a standalone.


----------



## merrycat (Mar 29, 2014)

Hmm.. I wonder if there's a way I could brace it to make it stronger?

If not, I guess it's back to looking for a sturdy stand. Just when I finally get my tank, drift wood and a supplier for nice plants, I find another thing that I'm missing >.<


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

In general, ikea furniture do not hold a lot of weight. I have a 2.5 gallon on a night stand from ikea and the table would for sure break if I put a larger tank on it.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

As an option I would recommend going around to local good wills, low-end antique stores, etc. and see if you can find something there that isn't too pricey but fits your tastes too. A lot of older furniture is made out of solid wood and can hold more.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 to blueridge!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep. You have to train yourself to look at those stores--they can be overwhelming! You have to learn to search and look through shelves carefully. Once you develop a picker's eye, you can find some really cool stuff in those places.


----------



## bluenail (Jul 23, 2014)

I currently have my 10 gallon on an octagonal end table that I got at a thrift store. It has storage underneath and I have no doubt that it will hold my next tank when I upgrade to a 25. It was $5. 

Another possibility are utility shelving units. This is an example, do some shopping and you might find better. The ones I linked hold 250lbs PER SHELF which is good up to a 20 gallon, and you could put smaller tanks (QT, breeder, etc.) below the main tank.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I wanted to make my own stand, but needed a quick solution so, I bought one of these shelving units at Costco from a different manufacturer - Whitmore 5 tier supreme (I couldn't find it on their site but it was $56 in the store), took off one set of the upright poles and used only three of the shelves. It puts my tank on the top shelf at exactly 4 ft which is almost the perfect height. I then got some plyboard, sanded it down, stained it a red oak and used that to line the shelves. 

I have lots and lots of room for for everything (shelves 4ft x 3ft x 1ft with 3 shelves) and I have a second 2 tier shelf for my ammo :lol:. My only regret is that I used 1/8" ply board and I should have gone 1/4" or even 1/2".

I'm not home else I'd take a pic.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I have the Expedit from Ikea, which is the old version of that shelf. I have the long one - it's 2 squares x 8 squares. I reinforced the back with a sheet of MDF, added L and T brackets to all of the board intersections, and covered the top with another piece of MDF. It held a full 20g long tank for a year, and now it's holding up a 30g long just fine. After reinforcements, I personally would not worry at all about a 10 gallon tank on the 4x4 shelf.

That being said, there are definitely cheap ways of getting something stronger. Those wire shelves for pantry/garage storage typically can hold a LOT of weight. If you can screw in a screw, you can build a very easy and cheap shelf out of 2x4s and this: http://www.amazon.com/2x4basics-901...TF8&qid=1407503975&sr=8-2&keywords=2x4+basics.


----------



## merrycat (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! I will for sure try out thrift and antique stores. 

I'll also look into the utility shelves. I like that each shelf on the utility shelves can hold a 20 gallon, because maybe that means I can sneak a few more tanks in past the husband  

Do you need to lay plywood or something on top of the shelf, or is it okay to put the aquarium directly on the wire rack? I vaguely remember reading something about avoiding pressure points once, but I don't really remember if that applies to aquarium glass or not.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a 10-gallon glass tank on a very sturdy end table that was previously just collecting children's toys and papers. It has one large drawer, in which we keep the food, testing kit, conditioners, etc. I'd personally like to have the tank up just a smidge higher, but Nosey's not just my fish, and the height's perfect for my daughters.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

*Options for aquarium stands.*



VivianKJean said:


> +1 to blueridge!


+2 to blueridge. 
I have found some awesome vintage, bombproof tables and dressers to act as aquarium stands.

Another option is to check out a restaurant supply store and look for Regency shelving, You can get small units, and pretty much design them the way you want to as the poles and different size shelves come seperately. So you can have whatever height you need and add as many shelves as needed. The nice thing about these is the shelves depending on which ones you get can hold up to 600 lbs. I get my green epoxy ones from Webstaurant. Fairly inexpensively. I love them.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

merrycat said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I will for sure try out thrift and antique stores.
> 
> I'll also look into the utility shelves. I like that each shelf on the utility shelves can hold a 20 gallon, because maybe that means I can sneak a few more tanks in past the husband
> 
> Do you need to lay plywood or something on top of the shelf, or is it okay to put the aquarium directly on the wire rack? I vaguely remember reading something about avoiding pressure points once, but I don't really remember if that applies to aquarium glass or not.


 
If you have small tanks that are already set in a frame. Like the Tetra 3g cubes, you can get away with putting them right on the shelving, just remember to make sure the edges are balanced out along the bars.
acrylic and glass aquariums especially the rimless ones, should be set on a level piece of wood placed on each shelf.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Being small (120lbs) myself, I just sit or stand on things I'm thinking about putting a tank on, lol. I don't have many large tanks, though. I can be rented to test 10g stands, however! :brow::lol:


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Flint said:


> Being small (120lbs) myself, I just sit or stand on things I'm thinking about putting a tank on, lol. I don't have many large tanks, though. I can be rented to test 10g stands, however! :brow::lol:


 
LOL, I used to do that as well. Friends thought I was goofy as heck.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

TerriGtoo said:


> If you have small tanks that are already set in a frame. Like the Tetra 3g cubes, you can get away with putting them right on the shelving, just remember to make sure the edges are balanced out along the bars.
> acrylic and glass aquariums especially the rimless ones, should be set on a level piece of wood placed on each shelf.


Yep, I wanted to even out the pressure on my tank especially when moving it, but the two major reasons I laid the plyboard is that the stand is in my living room and I needed it to blend with the other furniture and since I have extra space on the shelf itself, I can lay cups or measuring spoons on the plyboard and not have to worry about it moving or falling through the shelf.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

i have my 10 gallon on 3 square milk crates with a board on top cuz im cheap but it holds fine..... and my 2 gal is on an 18 gal rubbermaid tub with a board across it no issues


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

givemethatfish said:


> I have the Expedit from Ikea, which is the old version of that shelf. I have the long one - it's 2 squares x 8 squares. I reinforced the back with a sheet of MDF, added L and T brackets to all of the board intersections, and covered the top with another piece of MDF. It held a full 20g long tank for a year, and now it's holding up a 30g long just fine. After reinforcements, I personally would not worry at all about a 10 gallon tank on the 4x4 shelf.
> 
> That being said, there are definitely cheap ways of getting something stronger. Those wire shelves for pantry/garage storage typically can hold a LOT of weight. If you can screw in a screw, you can build a very easy and cheap shelf out of 2x4s and this: http://www.amazon.com/2x4basics-901...TF8&qid=1407503975&sr=8-2&keywords=2x4+basics.


Agreed. I have a filled 20g with sand on top of the square version of the old held, and it holds (and has held for well over a year).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I love my gorilla shelves.  The frame is strong and quite minimalist in style which I appreciate... Mine are big enough to hold a 40 breeder. They did however only come with particle board so we had to put an extra piece of plywood onto each shelf but the metal frame is incredibly sturdy.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Definitly try goodwill! My friend recently got a betta, and I was helping her set up her 5gal, and she wanted to put it on her bookshelf, where the shelves were thin, fake food held into place by little metal hooks. No way it would hold 60lbs, the middle started sagging after a 25lb weight was put on it. 

So we went to goodwill, first thing we see is this small table, with a shelf, and drawer, super cute, except it was an ugly brown, but her room furniture is white. So after buying the table for $14 we went to home depot and bought a small thing of white paint for $3 and painted it white. It was very sturdy and looked great!


----------

